# What brand of cloth wipes...



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

do you prefer? Do you like flannel or terry? Only single ply? I'm going to take the plunge and change to cloth wipes from homemade paper towel wipes. Thanks for all your help mamas.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I like both flannel and terry - put together. Brand is not as important to me as what it is comprised of and the style.

*Terry scoops 'grabs' the poopies
*Flannel wipes up the remainder (otherwise it just 'smears' the poops)

About hand size 8x8" or 9x9" - and square (not a fan of the longer rectangular shaped ones.

I like square because I wipe once, fold it in half - wipe again, fold it in half, wipe again, fold it in half for that little wee touch up at the end. I can do a heck of a lot with one cloth wipe!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I really like my velour wipes from www.smjae.com for messy stuff, and some single-ply flannel wipes for not so messy stuff.


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sharonal_
*I really like my velour wipes from www.smjae.com for messy stuff, and some single-ply flannel wipes for not so messy stuff.*
I second that. I got some flannel ones, hemp ones and velour ones from www.smjae.com all for very good prices and they are awesome (well, looking and feeling... I haven't used them yet). I also got terry ones from kissalvus.

molly


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I love velour!!! I just ordered a dozen from FMBG. But I also love my freshies wipes, they are oval shaped, and just the size of my hand







(terry and flannel







)


----------



## ignitor4 (Oct 8, 2002)

I like my Darling Diapers wipes. I have some flannel/velour, velour/sherpa, and all velour. The velour and sherpa are great for grabbing poopies and it's nice and soft (especially the velour). She also uses knit terry. She has a ton in stock right now.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChiknGirl_
*do you prefer? Do you like flannel or terry? Only single ply? I'm going to take the plunge and change to cloth wipes from homemade paper towel wipes. Thanks for all your help mamas.*

We like velour/terry. In the 8x8 size.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I just use some Gerber washcloths I bought at Target. Work fine for us.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

i just use baby washcloths usually.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 7, 2002)

I use a flannel/velour combo from Cloud 9 Softies. I also use a velour/velour from FMBG. I really like both, but I'm especially liking the FMBG right now because they are what got my 4 yo dd to help me fold laundry!


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Flannel/velour from DarlingDiapers!!! The velour is fabulously soft, really grabs the poopies, and they fit in my wipes warmer!!!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I actually got rid of some other wipes just so that I could justify buying more Darling Diapers wipes! I love the ones with flannel on one side and either velour or baby terry on the other side. Soft, grippy, cute, and the perfect size both for cleanup and for my wipe warmer.

For the diaper bag, I am using up the last of the sposie wipes and then I will use the 1-layer flannel wipes from BareWare because they are so thin and I should be able to fit a bunch in my recycled Huggies travel container.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

I am with the baby washcloths mommas! I got about 4 dozen of the soft terry washclothes (one side is smooth the other terry) and they get folded in half & put into a recycled wipe container w/ my solution. Work great! I just switched to cloth wipes too! I thought it was dumb to take the diaper to the pail & then the whipe to the trash... and it is still a waste. I DO still need a wetbag to travel & go out & about though... An using a plastic pag for wet wipes & diaps! Uggg. Sorry. I am rambling now!


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok, ok...i'll be the party pooper--no pun intended







i don't like flannel, terry, or velour. What i like is a thick sherpa







It grabs better and is 10X softer than terry or flannel. And while velour is soft, because of the nature of the fabric, it doesn't hold the wipe solution on the surface of the wipe. You guys have turned me into a bigger geek than i already was







:


----------



## KatieD (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with the sherpa! What I would like is one side sherpa and one side velour! YUM! Does anyone know where I can get some of those?


----------



## freespiritmom (Apr 7, 2003)

I like sherpa the best.. I have all different types.. but I reach for the sherpa wipes first.. I don't like velour. It just smears the mess imo. I like to be able to get it all with one wipe and then use another to just do another nice swipe between the fat rolls


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

I like hemp fleece wipes, 2 layer


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gaiamom_
*Ok, ok...i'll be the party pooper--no pun intended







i don't like flannel, terry, or velour. What i like is a thick sherpa







It grabs better and is 10X softer than terry or flannel.*
Hmm . . . you like sherpa for dipes (your new LHC) and now wipes. I'm gonna have to check this fabric out! I stayed away because I thought it had some poly in it (does it?) but it's intriguing! (Did I just call a fabric "intriguing"???







)


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes! Lovin the sherpa







Its wonderful! Extremely soft and absorbant. IMO, hemp don't stand a chance next to this sherpa in my LHC. It's different than most i've seen, i've very thick and loopy. Its LUXUREOUS! --did i spell that right, it looks funny







And i have no clue what it's made of, and at this point dont really care. Its the only thing that works well for us so i'm stickin to it.

BTW, lucy's hope chest makes sherpa velour wipes


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

Most of mine are Gerber washclothes but I have two that I always grab first when available. They are my terry/velour from SMJAE and my Baby Greens hemp fleece/french terry wipes. I LOVE them!


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

for all your replies. I've ordered some velour/flannel and some just flannel from SMJAE. I really like the look of the ones at Happy Tushies, has anyone tried these? They seem too pretty to use... maybe I'll get some to decorate with


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I have never seen these sold anywhere but I have 17 metres of burley in my fabric stash and my Walmart washcloths were biting the bullet SO I decided to try serging up some 8x8 squares of burley and trying them out.

They are WONDERFUL!! Someone should really sell them LOL! They also make THE BEST washcloths for baths and such. They are nice and thick (the nature of burley LOL) have that nubby texture on one side for picking up poop and on the other side they are smooth textured for touch ups and such.

You may want to see if someone will make you some. They seriously kick butt!









Steph


----------

